# Expired FMT....6 Years



## ejccnj176 (Apr 13, 2010)

Ok here is my dilemma.... I am married to a mexican national and came here to live in 2004. I have a son that was born here also, plus my 2 daughters that I brought with me from the US. 

Well I have not been back to the US since I came. I came by plane then and did not need a passport at the time. I actually just got my passport last week, and it has never been stamped. I received my FMT and went on my way. Well the time has come now and I need to go home but I do not have my FMT that actually expired 6 years ago. In 2007 I went to immigration to ask about getting a FM3 and did not have enough papers with me to get my FM3. Immigration kept my FMT and left me with nothing, so now what am I supposed to do? 

I am told that if I leave by plane I will have to pay some fine, or I should leave by bus and no one will know anything. My friend just left Mexico on an expired FMT and they never asked her anything crossing by land.

Does anyone know what the fine is? Can I just say I lost it and I´ll be fine? I just found all this out and I was trying to leave by plane Monday. Can someone give me any advice? 

Thank you


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I hope we can be of some help.
You, and your US children without immigration documentation are actually illegal immigrants, as you know. As such, the simple solution is to return to the USA by land, probably by bus and walk across the border. You will all need US passports to enter the USA.
Then, when you return, you will be issued a new FMT (FMM after May 1st, 2010) and you should bring all of the necessary documentation to apply for an FM3 or FM2. As the wife of a Mexican and the mother of a Mexican child, you should (all three) apply for the FM2 Inmigrante Familiar, which will lead to the ability to become 'Inmigrado' or even naturalized in as little as two years. 
If you were to try to leave by air and were discovered as an obvious 'scofflaw', you could be refused re-entry to Mexico in the future. I would definitely walk out and follow the legal requirements for residing in the country in the future. Buena suerte.


----------

